# Fluval Edge lighting



## joanne (23 Mar 2010)

Never used LCD lights before but have just got this tank will be using it for shrimps. The lights that came with the tank are very poor so have got these ones 

http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/ind ... ductId=541

But still not sure the level of light this would give me can anybody help.

Tank dimensions:- 22.4cm H x 43cm W x 26cm and it's 6 gallons


----------



## gratts (23 Mar 2010)

What don't you like about the halogen lighting it comes with? I've grown all sorts of plants successfully with the original lights.


----------



## Colinlp (23 Mar 2010)

I've used a couple of different LEDs on mine and both makes failed within 1 month, I'm back with the halogens again.


----------



## joanne (23 Mar 2010)

gratts said:
			
		

> What don't you like about the halogen lighting it comes with? I've grown all sorts of plants successfully with the original lights.


 
When I was looking at getting one  seemed to be loads of people changing the lights saying plants would not grow. Did see one tank with the lights I get cheap on ebay and I liked the look of them.

Can I ask what plants have you got growing successfully. Going to place an order thinkiong of getting some   Pogostemon Helferi, Blyxa japonica , Hemianthus micranthemoides and some moss.


----------



## gratts (23 Mar 2010)

P. Helferi, hair grass, an assortment of crypts and lilaeopsis all grew fine for me with the default lights.


----------



## crouchy (24 Mar 2010)

I changed mine for these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12x-MR11-12-SMD-L ... 20b0219862

i really like the look of them. Ive managed to grow a few plants under them but the H.C.Cuba is only really surviving and not really growing too well especially in the corners.

Mine too is shrimp tank for my CRS.






excuse the planting its a bit all over the place at the minute cos i had to move a lot of the plants around yesterday. hopefully ill get some time this week to rescape it all properly


----------



## joanne (24 Mar 2010)

I was thinking of trying HC but wont be using CO2 so will give it a miss

What heater are you using? need to order one just not sure what to get.


----------



## crouchy (25 Mar 2010)

well i was using the marina 25w heater (same as the fluval edge heater but cheaper) but i havnt had it turned on for the last 3 weeks. keep meaning to take it out but that means either taking the plug off or removing all the filter from the back so ill probably just remove next time i give the impeller a clean.


----------

